# Fotos del Interior de Parlantes del MUTEKI K5



## jperez2003us (Dic 24, 2012)

Hola, tenía curiosidad de ver como eran los parlantes de este home por dentro, así que saqué unas fotos y se las comparto.
Torres frontales SS-MSP7M










Subwoofer SS-WP7M


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 24, 2012)

siempre con su filtro de 1er orden, seguido se queman los agudos XD , bueno almenos he visto varios minicomponentes con ese problema. 

que tal suenan?


----------



## jperez2003us (Dic 24, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> siempre con su filtro de 1er orden, seguido se queman los agudos XD , bueno almenos he visto varios minicomponentes con ese problema.
> 
> que tal suenan?



Los subwoofer bastante bien sin subir mucho el volumen. Lo que me pasó con algún tema con mucho bajo es que las torres empezaron a vibrar, lo que noté generando tonos es que las torres reciben frecuencias tan bajas como 20hz para las que no están preparados esos parlantes. No lo probé muy fuerte, pero habiéndolo probado a un tercio del volumen total, te digo que no creo que aguante subirlo mucho más sin sonar para el demonio.


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 24, 2012)

yo pienso que hacen eso, de la frecuencia tan baja para que "se extienda la respuesta en bajos" y pues es normal que vibren puesto que las paredes de el bafle son muy delgadas, y vibran junto con los parlantes je je aunque suenan bastante bien para lo que son 

aparte que también vienen ecualizados los minicomponentes para esos bafles en especifico


----------



## jperez2003us (Dic 29, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> yo pienso que hacen eso, de la frecuencia tan baja para que "se extienda la respuesta en bajos" y pues es normal que vibren puesto que las paredes de el bafle son muy delgadas, y vibran junto con los parlantes je je aunque suenan bastante bien para lo que son
> 
> aparte que también vienen ecualizados los minicomponentes para esos bafles en especifico


Al final hice un crossover desde la PC para cada uno de los 6 canales, le saqué a los woofer de la torre toda frecuencia menor a 80hz. Creo que pude mejorar el sonido final, la verdad que si el equipo tiene crossover interno no sirve de mucho. De todas formas descubrí que lo que vibraba no eran las torres sino el mueble sobre el que están. No lo quise poner fuerte en el dpto porque ya había empezado a vibrar la puerta de salida contra el marco, y eso que el equipo está en otra habitación a varios metros.
Acá dejé un tutorial para hacer upmix de stereo a 5.1 y crossover con la PC:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-upmix-stereo-5-1-crossover-desde-pc-90446/


----------



## jperez2003us (Ene 8, 2013)

Quería ver si alguno me podría decir de qué clase es el amplificador del MUTEKI K5. Acá les dejo el link al manual de servicio que subí al foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/manual-servicio-sony-str-km5-muteki-k5-90988/


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 8, 2013)

pagina 26 del pdf, quiza me equioque pero parece un AB solo lo revise rapido y trae su par de tr de salida y unos stk que dice que son los pre drivers... 
eso fue lo que alcance a ver quiza em equivoque XD


----------



## jperez2003us (Ene 8, 2013)

osk_rin dijo:


> pagina 26 del pdf, quiza me equioque pero parece un AB solo lo revise rapido y trae su par de tr de salida y unos stk que dice que son los pre drivers...
> eso fue lo que alcance a ver quiza em equivoque XD


Gracias osk_rin, coincide con algún comentario en inglés que había encontrado por ahí pero no sabía si era confiable ¿supuestamente es un diseño orientado a la calidad el clase AB de este tipo, no?


----------



## capitanp (Ene 13, 2013)

Pero mira lo pedorro que es.... ni se gastan de poner un mejor filtro


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 13, 2013)

pues los filtros ya de perdido uno de segundo orden "hacen que aguanten mas abusos" yo lo comprobé con mis parlantiros de 5 1/4" que le hice un crossover de 2do orden y los sobre exigí con algunos 40w continuos por un tiempo prolongado y me sorprendió que no se quemaran XD.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 14, 2013)

osk_rin dijo:


> pues los filtros ya de perdido uno de segundo orden "hacen que aguanten mas abusos" yo lo comprobé con mis parlantiros de 5 1/4" que le hice un crossover de 2do orden y los sobre exigí con algunos 40w continuos por un tiempo prolongado y me sorprendió que no se quemaran XD.




Y claro si al aumentar la pendiente de corte del filtro, rechaza mas las frecuencias bajas que hacen quemar los TW


----------



## jperez2003us (Ene 14, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> Y claro si al aumentar la pendiente de corte del filtro, rechaza mas las frecuencias bajas que hacen quemar los TW


Con más razón entonces conviene hacer el crossover que propongo en el tutorial.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-upmix-stereo-5-1-crossover-desde-pc-90446/


----------

